# my horror movie review channel



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey guys hows it going, I know a lot of you love horror movies like I do, just wanted to say im making a youtube channel it will be 6 days a week, with 6 different hosts, doing movie reviews of horror movies weekly. If you want to learn of some cool horror movies, and you have youtube I wish you would take a second and subscribe to us =-). The channel starts monday the 26th thanks guys !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/xTheFrightTubex


----------

